# bow string too short need help



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

usally if the string is to short it will gain poundage.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

short string = shorter draw and lower poundage.


----------



## kyost (Aug 16, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

Twinsfan said:


> usally if the string is to short it will gain poundage.


never mind i am wrong


----------



## bigbuck0o7 (Jun 14, 2007)

you will gain poundage and lose draw lenght, a shorter string will put more pressure on the limb that is where you are gaining your poundage, a longer string you will lose poundage because of less pressure on the limbs


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*poundage*

A shorter string lightens poundage and shortens draw length. A longer string increases poundage and lengthens draw length. A shorter bus cable increases poundage and lengthens the draw and a longer bus cable decreases poundage and shortens the draw. The thing the other post said about pressure is not correct.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

mr.string said:


> A shorter string lightens poundage and shortens draw length. A longer string increases poundage and lengthens draw length. A shorter bus cable increases poundage and lengthens the draw and a longer bus cable decreases poundage and shortens the draw. The thing the other post said about pressure is not correct.


correct


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The only way you gain poundage with a shorter string is if the new cable is also comparatively shorter. This does, indeed, put more prestress on the limbs, and depending on how they are twisted when installed the draw length may not change.

If only the string is shorter then poundage drops and draw length decreases.


----------

